# How to Get Discount Tix to NYC Theatre



## onenotesamba (Jan 3, 2016)

I haven't spent much time on this part of the TUG boards, but I noticed a while  ago that someone posted a thread about getting tickets to _Hamilton_, and the conversation sort of meandered in a couple of directions around ticket lotteries and other sources for discount tix.  Since I work on Broadway, I've got a pretty good line on sources for discounts, and since TUG has saved me so much money by teaching me the ropes about buying resale, I figure the least I could do is pay it forward by sharing what I know about getting discount tickets to theater in NYC.

*Full Price Tickets* will be your only viable option for lots of shows, and you can certainly find them at Telecharge and Ticketmaster, but if you're anywhere NYC, or know someone who is, buying a full price ticket at the box office will likely knock off a few bucks in service charges.

*Advance Discounts Using a Code*.  The best source for discount codes is broadwaybox.com  They compile all of the discount codes that are out there, and have hot links to sites where you can use the code (usually Telecharge and Ticketmaster).  Discounts can range from 30% to 65%, and you'll have the benefit of being able to select your seats on a seating map of the theatre.

*Today Tix* is an app that sells discounted tickets, including on the day of performance, and they also run an on-line ticket lottery for a couple of shows.  I think they even deliver the tickets to you.

*TKTS Booths* are in Duffy Square (the northern part of Times Square, under the red steps), as well as downtown at the South Street Seaport, and in Downtown Brooklyn, right near the Brooklyn Marriott.  They sell half-price seats on the day of performance.  Some popular shows--like _Hamilton_, _Book of Mormon_, _Lion King_ and _Wicked_, for example--will never show up at the booth.  But for popular shows that are at the booth, you're often better off going to the South Street Seaport or Brooklyn locations, because those booths open earlier.  Generally, the seats will be better, the earlier in the day that you buy them. You could even get matinee tickets the day before.  If it's a nice day, you can walk across the Brooklyn Bridge (one of my favorite free things to do with visitors to NYC), and it will put you very close to the Brooklyn booth--then take the subway back into Manhattan, or explore Brooklyn a little bit.

*Theater Development Fund* is the non-profit that tries to develop audience for theatre and live performance.  They run the TKTS booth, but they also run a discount program for people who join TDF as members.  If you are a teacher, a student, a recent graduate under the age of 26, a retiree, a government employee, a union member, a performing arts professional, a member of the armed forces, or someone who works full time at an hourly wage (a non-exempt employee who earns overtime), you may qualify for membership.  The fee is somewhere around $30-$40/year, and for joining, you can access steeply discounted (and I mean REALLY steeply discounted) tickets to theatre, dance, concerts and other live performance, mostly in and around NYC.  The discounts are much better than using a code -- $40-45 per ticket for a Broadway show, less for off-Broadway, music and dance.  Off-off-Broadway shows sell for $9/ticket.  The things that sell out don't show up on TDF, but many good shows do.  Recently, I've seen _Fun Home_, _Phantom of the Opera_, and _Gentleman's Guide to Love and Murder_ on their site, at deep discounts.  You don't get to choose where you sit, but the discounts make it worth it, if you qualify for membership.  One pair of tickets make the membership pay for itself. Their website is http://www.tdf.org, and you can join on-line.

*Papering Services* For shows that aren't selling well, producers often release free tickets to patrons who belong to a papering service.  Audience Extras, Play-by-Play, and the TheatreMania club charge a small membership fee, and then a nominal service charge (just a couple of bucks) any time you want to claim freebies from them.  It can be very hit-or-miss, however, but they occasionally have a Broadway show if it's early in previews, or it's not selling well.  For someone who doesn't live in NYC, this is probably not going to be the best option, so I'm not including any links, here, but you can google those names and find out more.

*Ticket Lotteries and Student Rush*  The policies vary from show-to-show, but Playbill.com does a good job of summarizing these policies.  http://www.playbill.com/celebritybu...ottery-and-standing-room-only-policies-116003  For a show like _Hamilton_, pretty much the only way to get a last-minute ticket at a discount is to win the lottery, and sometimes, the spectacle of the lottery, itself, can be a fun NYC thing to do.  If you want to try your hand at one of the lotteries, but come up short, you can always walk over to the Times Square TKTS booth and try to pick up half-price tickets to a different show.  

Also, The Metropolitan Opera also has a Rush Ticket policy, where you can buy unsold orchestra tickets for $25.  If you're looking for a fancy night out (or not--because people wear just about everything to the Opera, these days, even jeans and a sweaters), with phenomenal people-watching, I'd recommend it without any hesitation.  The best singers in the world perform there, the sets and costumes are stunning, the orchestra plays beautifully, and they have a translation (like subtitles) on a little LED read-out in the seat back in front of you.  If you're looking for a nice date night, you can sometimes get $600 worth of opera tickets for $50, and even with a glass of their best bubbly at intermission, you're still coming out ahead financially.

*Resale Sellers* might be the only way to get a ticket to the hotter-than-hot shows that are sold out for months.  Even working in the industry, I couldn't get a request for house seats to go through for _Hamilton_ for my anniversary, so I wound up having to splurge for pricey re-sale tix.  BroadwayBox has links to resale sellers where you won't get scammed.  And StubHub is a good place to look for resale tix, as well.  For the most part, resale tix are going to be way more expensive than face-value (theater is the opposition of timeshares--resale is pricier), though the prices will come down a bit, the closer you get to the date of performance.  Sellers start to get nervous a day or two before when no one's jumped at their seats, so they sometimes lower their prices a bit.  And for sporting events, you might actually be able to find tickets that are cheaper--I got "all you can eat" seats to a Brooklyn Nets game on Stub Hub, that were less than face value, because a season ticket holder was just trying to unload them.

Here are a couple of other links:

What are the best seats at a particular Broadway theater?  http://www.entertainment-link.com/broadway-theaters.asp

Really interesting history of Broadway theatres--with a different video for each Broadway house.  http://www.spotlightonbroadway.com/

Hope you'll all find this info useful.  And thanks in advance for supporting the arts and live theatre.  Those of us who make a living in this industry really appreciate it!


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks!  We have a trip to NYC coming up in 2016 so these tips are useful to me.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 3, 2016)

We are going in early 2017, so great info for us….thanks so much


----------



## onenotesamba (Jan 3, 2016)

Glad it's helpful!


----------



## SMHarman (Jan 3, 2016)

We are NYCers and have TDF access. It's fantastic. 

We saw imbible.org last night.


----------



## onenotesamba (Jan 5, 2016)

Just to supplement my original post, this article from Broadway World about increasing use of digital/virtual lotteries popped up in my news feed.

http://www.broadwayworld.com/articl...ump-on-the-Virtual-Lottery-Bandwagon-20160105

Playbill.com still has a pretty comprehensive list, but I'm not sure how often they update it, and since some hot shows like _Hamilton_ are mixing it up a bit, thought the info might be helpful.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 6, 2016)

A few shows are going to digital lottery.  Kinky Boots went this way the day I was in NYC this summer.  Of course none of the sites listed it as such.  

Sites, like Playbill, are often up to date, but theaters change policy and the sites may take a few days or weeks to get updated.  

Be prepared for discrepancies.


----------



## falmouth3 (Apr 9, 2016)

One Note Samba,
Thanks for the great information.  We just wrapped up a week in NYC and we saw 5 shows!  Won one lottery, won a consolation prize after a lottery, and got 3 rush shows.  What a wonderful way to see Broadway shows far less expensively.  We never would have seen so many shows without knowing about the rush system.

Many, many thanks!

Sue


----------



## onenotesamba (May 1, 2016)

In case anyone's traveling right now, the Tony nominations come out this week.  If you can't get tickets to Hamilton, there are still lots of great shows.  The revival of The Color Purple is life-changing theater (in my opinion), and Disaster! is a hilariously wacky spoof on 70's disaster movies with a disco score.  And if you don't like musicals, The Humans is a really terrific dysfunctional family drama that's suspenseful, funny and heartbreaking all at the same time.  Just a couple of my top picks right now.


----------

